# Cartagena Parking



## Alshymer (Feb 10, 2020)

Hi
Anyone know a good place to park for a night to visit Cartagena?
Thanks in advance.
Regards 
Alshymer


----------



## Geraldine (Feb 10, 2020)

Don't know about Cartagena but last time I was out that way by foot lovely spot near the beach Bolnuevo. Motorhomes parked there. Near Puerto de Mazarron.
Also Corvera is a lovely town worth a visit in land.
Cheers. David


----------



## Biggarmac (Feb 10, 2020)

Geraldine said:


> Don't know about Cartagena but last time I was out that way by foot lovely spot near the beach Bolnuevo. Motorhomes parked there. Near Puerto de Mazarron.
> Also Corvera is a lovely town worth a visit in land.
> Cheers. David


Bolneuvo has a four hour parking limit now which is being enforced by the local police.  Had to move off last week.  Beautiful place to visit.


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 10, 2020)

Alshymer said:


> Hi
> Anyone know a good place to park for a night to visit Cartagena?
> Thanks in advance.
> Regards
> Alshymer



We stayed here
Area de Belmonte Plus
Ctra de Tentegorra 1, 30200 Cartagena, Murcia [30] / Spain
Tel.: +34968314303


*GPS:*
N 37.61494, W 1.00537
N 37°36'54", W 1°00'19"
10 Euros a night , some street noise but pretty central and felt safe and secure . Also washing machines available in the supermarket opposite if I remember correctly.


----------



## groyne (Feb 10, 2020)

We stayed at autocarvanas just outside Cartagena last week. 400m walk to the number 7 bus stop. Quiet and secure 12 Euro a night.


----------



## trooper2000 (Feb 11, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> We stayed here
> Area de Belmonte Plus
> Ctra de Tentegorra 1, 30200 Cartagena, Murcia [30] / Spain
> Tel.: +34968314303
> ...


 Washers and Dryers available at the adjacent Shell Garage. Large Super Market across the road has now permenantly closed. We had 3 nights here a couple of weeks ago, very busy aires.


----------

